# Cherry shrimp = People food??



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

We have a visiting post-doc from Japan in our lab. Yesterday, he noticed a shipment of cherry shrimp that I had delivered to work. Immediately the guy recognized them:

Japanese post-doc: "Ahhhh. Cherry shrimp?"
Me: "Yes, that's right. You keep an aquarium?"
Japanese post-doc: "Umm, no." <makes eating gesture>
Me: "You eat Cherry shrimp?"
Japanese post-doc: "Yes! Very good!"

:rofl:


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

heh


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

must be cheap in japan in hawaii there like 1-2$ each.


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

styderman said:


> must be cheap in japan in hawaii there like 1-2$ each.


Well, I imagine it wouldn't be hard to commercially breed these guys. (Just add water.)


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've never seen anyone in Japan eating them...


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe he was screwing with you hahahah


----------



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

You know that could be, but he was pretty convincing.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

maybe he just thought they were regular "food" shrimp, or was just saying "yummy" to shrimp in general?


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

he wouldnt have thought they were "regular food shrimp" because he was correct on the type they were. But that is incredibly funny. He could have been fooling with you though. i work at a LFS and an Asian gentleman came in to purchase a few dozen feeder gold fish. When i asked him what he was feeding them to he looked at me and said, "my dog, she love them." and then walked away..


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

styderman said:


> must be cheap in japan in hawaii there like 1-2$ each.


Where do they sell them instores? I wouldn't mind getting some...


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I think its pretty normal. I think i heard of A pricey Cruisine, in japan Crystal Red shrimps. Either i heard this saw it. Or it was in a dream


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't imagine those little guys being very filling


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

Jessie said:


> I can't imagine those little guys being very filling


I wouldnt think so either, but then again that Bear Grillz guy from the discovery channel was eating ghost shrimp. But that was a survival thing and they wernt from a tank


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I dont know if the japanese really eat freshwater shrimp, but have seen very tiny dried shrimp at chinese markets... never questioned what variety they were... small though, 1/4" - 1/2"


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

They also sell very small dried salted shrimp as snacks here in AZ as an import from Mexico. You eat them shell and all..... No I haven't tried them, they come in a small bag like peanuts and are sold in convenience stores all over here.

Bill


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll shed some light about those dried shrimps you see in chinese stalls... well i'm asian!  They are krill (at least they tasted like so) and kinda salty(i guess that's how they preserved/dried it)... i doubt they are cherry shrimps... and no i never heard of Cherry Shrimp used in any kind of Asian Cuisine before

My 2 cents
Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll shed some light about those dried shrimps you see in chinese stalls... well i'm asian!  They are krill (at least they tasted like so) and kinda salty(i guess that's how they preserved/dried it)... i doubt they are cherry shrimps... and no i never heard of Cherry Shrimp used in any kind of Asian Cuisine before

My 2 cents
Drew


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I bet that is what I see in stores as well then? Are they good?

Bill


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, most Asian cuisines thrive with that dried krill as it gives off a flavour! i mean i like it!

Drew


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if I ever saw my mom putting any cherry shrimps in any of the soups we eat, but I could be wrong. hmmmmmm that's what that crunchy stuff was. hahahahaha


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm Chinese, well more like Hong Kong. But in China, mainland Chinese people eat all sorts of crazy stuff. My dad says they basically eat anything that has legs and has its back facing the sun. Don't really know what it means though, except almost anything that moves!

Not sure about Japanese food. I eat Japanese food sometimes and it's a lot of raw seafood, so I wouldn't be surprised if Cherry shrimp were included in native Japan as food. Doesn't seem filling though. You'd need like 100 of them to feel like you're actually eating something.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

It's not the fact that they're eating shrimp like rcs, but the fact of it's size and price.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

I think he was pulling your chain. Pretty funny


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Either that or he was plainly confused.... The dried shrimp we get here in asia is rather.. reddish like the rcs... but let's just say that's another mystery of life lol! 

Drew


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

haha, so funny


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

i mean if he doesn't have a background in keeping aquariums and shrimp it is easy to see how he could have thought you were keeping them to eat or something

i've fielded many questions where people are seriously asking "can you eat them?" because all they associate with shrimp in the past is food they get at Red Lobster or in their burrito at Wahoos or in their fried rice at some chinese place

having a shrimp as a pet, initially, is pretty foreign to many people


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

u should also show them a gold fish and point to their mouth. then tell them it taste like shrimp


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

that reminnds me of a time i was in a chinese restaurant - a guy pointed to the fish tank and said that's where they choose their fish to eat...I nearly choked as they were clearly goldfish! ha

My aunt used to say something similar to dekstr's dad, chinese people eat anything with legs apart from tables and chairs...lol


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Not exactly goldfishes but most likely carps

I never ate a spider before and i dont think they do


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

it was just a decorative tank with small goldfish...

I thought we all ate spiders accidentally when we sleep... and quite cleary my aunt was joking as she's only eaten the usual chinese stuff...monkey brain, turtles n snake... though I did see my other aunt buy lizard but I think that was for medicinal purposes...


----------

